# Angelic Gardevoir's Type: Second Opinion



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I voted Dr Tenma! XD
I still think you're ENFP tho :X
Quite bad at typing people. Obviously horrible at myself! XD


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> Do you try to organize the lives of the people around you?


No.


Unicorntopia said:


> Do you feel you know what is best for them but always have to make yourself hold back from telling them so you don't sound like a bossy know it all who is trying to control everyone?


Sort of, but not really.



Unicorntopia said:


> Are you contantly gathering info about the people around you waiting for exactly the right time to strike and say just the thing that will spark them to change in the way you know is best for them?


No.



Unicorntopia said:


> Does the world all of the sudden drop info on you out of nowhere that makes you feel like you are dizzy kindof and make one option look WAY better than the next?


No.



Unicorntopia said:


> Do things have to be just so or else you will feel anxiety?


With stuff like my schoolwork, yes. With other things, no. 



Unicorntopia said:


> Do you feel you have to find the exact right way to do something or else everything will go awry?


It depends. Schoolwork again.



Unicorntopia said:


> Does it give you anxiety to plan events for people and such because you are not exactly sure what everyone will want or you can't make everyone in the group as happy as you would like, and feel there are too many unkowns to be 80% sure that it will go just as you envision it to go?


I've never had to plan anything for people, but if I did, I don't think I'd be this concerned. I'd just try my best. However, things rarely ever go as envisioned for me. It makes me feel a little disappointed. Now, if you replaced planning an event with schoolwork...



Unicorntopia said:


> When planning events where others are involved do you feel you always have to push yourself to make an uncomfortable leap of faith right at the end before you decide it for sure?


 Am I done with the "Am I an INFJ?" questionnaire now? :tongue:


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> No.
> 
> Sort of, but not really..
> 
> ...


Ok, I think that is a no... *giggle* :tongue:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Probably tomorrow.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Probably tomorrow.


 Just quoting you as a reminder. I hope I'm not being too aggressive with this...


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, I'm a working man,


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't disagree with ENFP, you appear an Extrovert, because your Ne seems just how you are. Ne is unconscious for you, because it is so *solid*, too natural. Fi looks more uncomfortable when you use it, this is not your Dominant.

Your Enneagram of 6w7 looks and feels right, your gut looks like it could be a 9w8, and your image is throwing me off a bit. I'm looking at 2, probably 2w3 (more of a hostess compared to the 2w1), due to your postivity.

If you're aware there are Enneagram triads (types connected through similar themes), a few examples:

3-6-9, "Primary Triad", the types loop into each other, and all three types are aliens/too close to their respective centers (image, head, gut).

3-5-1, Triple Competency types, standards and desire to be competent in someway unites these.

3-7-8, Triple Assertives, types united by an aggressive/assertive nature, and emotional downplay.

*But what makes me think your image is a 2:

*2-7-9, are the Positive outlook types, light-hearted good natured, and enjoyable. The 6w7-9w8-2w3 would be a very sort of positive person (to kind in which I believe you to be. Faults shouldn't get in the way of awesome people, smooth em' over, relax, and have a good time.

There's a few more triads, but these work for the message.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> I don't disagree with ENFP, you appear an Extrovert, because your Ne seems just how you are. Ne is unconscious for you, because it is so *solid*, too natural. Fi looks more uncomfortable when you use it, this is not your Dominant.


Maybe the reason I'm questioning it is because it's unconscious? Maybe it's so unconscious that I can't see it in myself?



Scruffy said:


> Your Enneagram of 6w7 looks and feels right, your gut looks like it could be a 9w8, and your image is throwing me off a bit. I'm looking at 2, probably 2w3 (more of a hostess compared to the 2w1), due to your postivity.


What makes you think 9w8 over 9w1? I can relate to the "inner critic" of the 1 to a degree. 2w3 I can see as a possibility for my image over 2w1. 



Scruffy said:


> 2-7-9, are the Positive outlook types, light-hearted good natured, and enjoyable. The 6w7-9w8-2w3 would be a very sort of positive person (to kind in which I believe you to be. Faults shouldn't get in the way of awesome people, smooth em' over, relax, and have a good time.


I know I seem positive, but sometimes I think pretty negative as well. You can say my emotions get filtered on here to a degree. I hate it when other people are negative, however.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Maybe the reason I'm questioning it is because it's unconscious? Maybe it's so unconscious that I can't see it in myself?


Yes, I believe this is common in people. It's such an ingrained part of your existence, it doesn't even seem like you're using it anymore. It's been your window for so long. Other people seem to think that you use Ne far more than you personally think you do, perhaps this supports the Ne dom.



> What makes you think 9w8 over 9w1? I can relate to the "inner critic" of the 1 to a degree. 2w3 I can see as a possibility for my image over 2w1.


It was more of guess work on my part for the wing. It seems like you can take more in conflict, before getting passive aggressive (9w1s tend to heat up quicker than 9w8). The 9w8 really needs to build before their peace is disrupted (but it's a sharper explostion, more direct). I also don't see any real 1 influence in you, your standards are probably set by the 6, and the 2.

2's are my weakest area in the image types, I could see you as a bit more of a hostess which is why I assumed the w3, a bit more flashy. The inner-critic could also be related to you being a 6.



> I know I seem positive, but sometimes I think pretty negative as well. You can say my emotions get filtered on here to a degree. I hate it when other people are negative, however.


"where's the fun?, you bastard!" Hmm, perhaps you feel as if the negative will rub off on you. I think a difference between a 7w6 and a 6w7 could lie in positivity.

A 7w6 is more naturally positive, Peterpan doesn't want to be down. 
A 6w7 wants to be naturally more positive, and strives to this balance of positive but aware (7's have a harder time seeing the bad in the first place, a 6 sees it more naturally).


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Yes, I believe this is common in people. It's such an ingrained part of your existence, it doesn't even seem like you're using it anymore. It's been your window for so long. Other people seem to think that you use Ne far more than you personally think you do, perhaps this supports the Ne dom.


I think hzgeizel had the same problem. :laughing:




Scruffy said:


> It was more of guess work on my part for the wing. It seems like you can take more in conflict, before getting passive aggressive (9w1s tend to heat up quicker than 9w8). The 9w8 really needs to build before their peace is disrupted (but it's a sharper explostion, more direct). I also don't see any real 1 influence in you, your standards are probably set by the 6, and the 2.


 I guess that's possible, but I think I'm too submissive to have an eight wing in any part of my tri-type. The eight may have a weak influence, however. 



Scruffy said:


> 2's are my weakest area in the image types, I could see you as a bit more of a hostess which is why I assumed the w3, a bit more flashy. The inner-critic could also be related to you being a 6.


Looking at some descriptions of 2w3, I don't relate to dolling myself up for the sex appeal. I hardly ever wear make-up or dress up. Then again, when I took this site's enneagram test, image came last in my tri-type, so maybe the influence is just weak. I do have a bit of a competitive streak when it comes to academics and I do want success, which is why 2w3 seems like a possibility for me.




Scruffy said:


> "where's the fun?, you bastard!" Hmm, perhaps you feel as if the negative will rub off on you. I think a difference between a 7w6 and a 6w7 could lie in positivity.
> 
> A 7w6 is more naturally positive, Peterpan doesn't want to be down.
> A 6w7 wants to be naturally more positive, and strives to this balance of positive but aware (7's have a harder time seeing the bad in the first place, a 6 sees it more naturally).


Yeah, that's probably it.

What do you think of my instinctual subtype? I'm guessing so/sp/sx or so/sx/sp.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't look passed the primary motivation for your possible 2 in descriptions. They tend to stereotype and lolwat.

so/sp sounds good.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Don't look passed the primary motivation for your possible 2 in descriptions. They tend to stereotype and lolwat.


Yeah, I had a feeling that you would say that it was a stereotype. I thought descriptions were supposed to be _helpful_...


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

They are generally helpful if you want to get the ego-stroke of being a type.

One of my problems with the Enneagram on PerC: *Nobody cares enough to expand on the theory itself, people learn they are an X, use it for vanity and "does everyone else do this too?" threads. Rarely does someone here seek a deeper understanding of the theory, and settle for a derper understanding of the theory.*


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

After looking at all of these posts, people really do seem insistent that I am an XNFP, leaning toward ENFP. I'm not sure if I "feel" ENFP, but perhaps I'm just not a typical one. I may just be a little more introverted and a little more concrete than some ENFPs. Or maybe my depression is just messing with me. *is still open to other suggestions*


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Yeah, I'm going through depression. It's harder to hide now. Plus, when I first joined, I was taking a huge break from college. (Family problems.) School stresses me out a lot. ^_^U To be honest, I thought I was an introvert long before I joined here. I know I acted more introverted, but maybe that was because I wasn't very popular at school and thus had to deal with being alone. Or maybe my depression may make me seem more introverted. I've been going through it on an off ever since the middle of high school. *shrugs*


I had exactly the same problems and I believed I was introverted for the loooongest time. I'm an extravert in denial lol, I like to be around people, get energy from positive people and activities, too much alone time drains me. You won't hear me admit much I need to be around people, but I can admit it once in a while  Maybe we are just independent extraverts? Depression makes us extraverts go inward, the difference is if we are comfortable I think. Too much time in my own head is very uncomfortable especially relating to depression and anxiety. If I do it too much I get stuck, are you like that too? It's hard for me to separate my real self from depressed self since having it so long so I'm just throwing stuff in there. I know also that it frustrates me when I'm not able to get out and actually do stuff, but I think that's Se dom speaking and I don't know if Ne doms are like that also. I have more busy and intraverted friends and it frustrates me I don't get to do stuff with them for whatever reason and get quite restless so I go do stuff on my own. At least that is enjoyable as well. Are you old enough to have knowledge of your tertiary or has your most stressful states given you anything about your inferior at all?



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I don't feel the need to be around people, but I always feel the need to keep my mind occupied with some sort of activity. I'm not sure if this is related to I/E or not.


Me too, but not consciously. I notice that I lack energy alone to much and it comes back quite heavily when I've had social contact. I need to be occupied constantly too but it can be physically or mentally. I prefer physical, but if I'm not doing anything I can't stand it XD It feels like I should be doing something and can get anxiety attack from it. I don't know what to rate that as I or E either. I'm more inclined to think S vs N with you favouring N and that kind of makes sense considering my thought earlier on wondering what an Ne dom is like when uhh...doing stuff or extraverting. It seems quite abstract to me, it is my demonic function after all so my understanding is well uh...you can guess  Also, I have been in denial a lot for being an ESFP because I don't feel I fit in with most others but fit in fine with plenty of other types. But alas there is no doubt in my mind. I shouldn't say alas, it's nice to be more certain than ever, it's just I've not been 100% sure of anything ever  I wonder if that is a common thing for extraverts when it comes to typing ourselves since we are often quite out of touch it seems like with our inner selves. I know what I value the most but that is about it, I have zip in the identity area so it makes it rather confusing.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry I haven't replied to you. Stuff came up.


SuPEReViL said:


> Too much time in my own head is very uncomfortable especially relating to depression and anxiety. If I do it too much I get stuck, are you like that too?


In a way, I actually spend time in my head to escape depression. I just focus on my little fantasy world of mine to entertain myself (said fantasy world is made up of fanfiction ideas that should probably never, ever be written and will probably never be written anyway since I'm too lazy :crazy. 



SuPEReViL said:


> It's hard for me to separate my real self from depressed self since having it so long so I'm just throwing stuff in there.


 I might have the same problem.



SuPEReViL said:


> Are you old enough to have knowledge of your tertiary or has your most stressful states given you anything about your inferior at all?


I'm 20, so I'm probably not old enough.



SuPEReViL said:


> Me too, but not consciously. I notice that I lack energy alone to much and it comes back quite heavily when I've had social contact. I need to be occupied constantly too but it can be physically or mentally. I prefer physical, but if I'm not doing anything I can't stand it XD It feels like I should be doing something and can get anxiety attack from it. I don't know what to rate that as I or E either. I'm more inclined to think S vs N with you favouring N and that kind of makes sense considering my thought earlier on wondering what an Ne dom is like when uhh...doing stuff or extraverting.


I'd like to go on a bit of a tangent here, if I may. After a series of events that I do not wish to disclose, I was put on a medication called Navane. It was given to me because, among other issues, I had complained about my inability to focus on my schoolwork. However, after I was put on the medicine, all I wanted to do was schoolwork, and I felt unhappy. And even when I didn't have much to do, I could not relax or enjoy down time at all. One of the worst things that the medicine did to me was to mostly take away my ability to fantasize. Thankfully, I complained about this and the dosage was cut down so I could eventually stop it. Thus, it seems to me that wanting to be mentally entertained somehow, whether internally or externally, is an essential part of my personality.



SuPEReViL said:


> I wonder if that is a common thing for extraverts when it comes to typing ourselves since we are often quite out of touch it seems like with our inner selves. I know what I value the most but that is about it, I have zip in the identity area so it makes it rather confusing.


It's strange. It seems as if looking into the mirror of myself, all I can see is this undefinable, amorphous thing. Yes, I know that is a weird metaphor, but that's the best way I can describe it.

Anyway...

Since @_Ti Dominant_ is back, I would like to have his input. He once said he thought I was an INFJ (whether or not he was being serious, I do not know), so it should be interesting to see what he says. ANSWER ME, DAMMIT!!! :crazy:


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

@Angelic Gardevoir: if you can find me the link to my original post about this matter, I'd be happy to give another opinion. =p


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

@Ti Dominant: http://personalitycafe.com/game-forum/40111-person-above-you-typed-correctly-8.html#post890830

If I had known it was only on page 8, I wouldn't have started from the most recent posts. ^_^U ...Unfortunately, you never really gave an explanation as to why you thought that.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> @Ti Dominant: http://personalitycafe.com/game-forum/40111-person-above-you-typed-correctly-8.html#post890830
> 
> If I had known it was only on page 8, I wouldn't have started from the most recent posts. ^_^U ...Unfortunately, you never really gave an explanation as to why you thought that.


I was probably joking in that post. But didn't I try to type you seriously in a different post?
I remember thinking you were ENFP (although you also seemed to come off as an INFP). You had an original thread, no?


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I initially came here thinking I was an INFJ because of what I scored on a few MBTI tests. After some deliberation, a few people came to the conclusion that I was ENFP, so I went with it.


Lulzextrovert. ENFP could fit.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> What I understand about businesses is that each person has a role to play, and all of these roles work together in order to produce and sell a product. For example, a manager gives orders to the lower employees to perform a task, and the lower employees perform them and report back to the managers for feedback. Is this a holistic way of looking at things? Or am I looking at each part and seeing how each one fits into the whole? Is this Te or Ti? ...^_^U


What about businesses that only contain one person?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> What about businesses that only contain one person?


 Then they take on all the roles (They order themselves! :tongue, as well as contacting outside help such as shippers.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Whatever type you are.... its EPIC!!!

(Ok, maybe I'll read the thread and give a proper opinion. XD)


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

^Does that stand for "Extroverted Perceiver Is Cool"? :tongue:


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a question for you and I want you to be completely honest with us. 

What type do you want to be?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> I have a question for you and I want you to be completely honest with us.
> 
> What type do you want to be?


 INFX? *shrugs*


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I really dont want to go into it,but I've seen enough to type you as an ENFP with some certainty.

It may take a while to get used to..but it gets alot easier once you do.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> I really dont want to go into it,but I've seen enough to type you as an ENFP with some certainty.
> 
> It may take a while to get used to..but it gets alot easier once you do.


For some reason, ENFP doesn't seem to "feel" right to me, even though this has been the only type I've ever identified as here. *shrugs*


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> For some reason, ENFP doesn't seem to "feel" right to me, even though this has been the only type I've ever identified as here. *shrugs*


I get it,ESFP doesn't necessarily "feel" right to me either..but this is largely by cause of stereotype and what is expected of such a type.Others label me ISFP on the site,but Dom Se-aux Fi (and the complexity of both functions in interplay) is where it's at for me.

I'll post some info here in a lil bit (hopefully it will not be removed) on the ENFP functions,from what i've seen of you,it fits.Id like to see what you think of it.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> ....@hziegel has created anarchy. The entire system is crumbling beneath us.
> 
> you know what? I always felt like I was an ISFP. What do you all think?


=D



hziegel said:


> I know, isn't it wonderful? >
> 
> And I think you'd be lovely in a tutu. :3


What does being an ISFP have to do with tutus? =P



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> ^Does that stand for "Extroverted Perceiver Is Cool"? :tongue:


lol maybe it does 

You seem more extrovert than introvert to me. So I'm going with ENFP as well. You are maybe just a calm ENFP?

(Or you could always join us ISFPs. We need as many people as we can get! D=)

Since we are on the topic, what type do you guys think of me as? XD


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> ^Does that stand for "Extroverted Perceiver Is Cool"? :tongue:


If not, it should  
/derail


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

@Angelic Gardevoir

This is whats really going on here.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Just jumping on the bandwagon here, but:

ENFPs: Introverted Extroverts??

Nyeh, dunno if that helps.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> I'll post some info here in a lil bit (hopefully it will not be removed) on the ENFP functions,from what i've seen of you,it fits.Id like to see what you think of it.


Okay @Angelic Gardevoir as promised,Pardon the lateness.The site was fucked up 4 a bit,had to wait.

Now Then,this is long as hell -but read through it and tell me what you think.






> *ENFP, or Extroverted iNtuitive Feeling Perceiver, is a label borrowed from MBTI nomenclature and now applied to the Jungian Cognitive Function set {Ne, Fi, Te, Si}.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Okay @_Angelic Gardevoir_ as promised,Pardon the lateness.The site was fucked up 4 a bit,had to wait.
> 
> Now Then,this is long as hell -but read through it and tell me what you think.


Well, here goes nothing. 



> *Dominant: Extroverted iNtuition (Ne)*
> 
> "More than anything I need to feel like I'm working toward some kind of meaningful change or improvement in people's lives. I have a lot of big ideas for making things better, and I get really excited about new ideas that point toward some kind of new direction or idea I hadn't thought of before.


 Sounds like me, I guess. 



> I usually try to have a lot of people I like around, both because I like having them to bounce my ideas off of, and because it's really important to me to be able to connect with people on a personal level.


Yes and no. I don't find myself around people much, but I do need external validation for my ideas. I do feel the need to connect with people personally, however. 



> Sometimes I feel I'm bursting with so many different ideas at once that I have trouble even remembering them all--I can get lost in my imagination. I tend to get involved in so many different interests that I have trouble focusing my attention on just one, and I often end up committing to more things than I really have the time or energy to complete.


This really doesn't sound like me. 



> It's just really important that I be able to change direction and try something different when I hit a dead end and whatever I'm doing stops feeling interesting.


This sounds like me to an extent.



> I have to get excited about exploring the possibilities of something new before I can really work in my element and show off the full extent of my talents. I need to be doing something creative where I can put my own personal spin on whatever it is that I'm working on. Really, I just work best in a relaxed and open environment where I can have freedom to explore and find what feels right to me, and be appreciated and respected for my talents. What's the point of living life if you aren't pursuing something you're passionate about?"


 True, I do need to be exited about something before I can really work at my best. I'm not sure about the "creative" part. I like to have some direction as to what I'm supposed to be doing. Maybe all the years of public schooling squeezed the creativity out of me. :tongue: Maybe I just fear being criticized because of my need to do well?



> Generally regarded as excited, enthusiastic people (albeit someone unfocused and more than a little bit idealistic), ENFPs are explorers who feel most alive when they can connect people and ideas in ways that will lead to more possibilities for future change and discovery. Dominant Ne prefers a new direction--any new direction--over repetition of anything that's been done before. Newness and novelty reign supreme as no stone goes unturned in the search for that which is different, special, or simply fascinating. Entrenched in a constant search for new varieties of experience and information, the ENFP is guided by equal parts curiosity about possibilities for change and desire to be perceived by others as on the cutting edge of pioneering creative spirit and unexpected new developments and connections. Fundamentally, Ne needs to feel appreciated by others for its unique approach, fascinating expertise, and inter-contextual understanding of the relationships between different ideas--if the audience hasn't considered those particular connections before, all the better for dominant Ne's image.


Not sure about most of this, but the part about wanting to be appreciated by others does resonate with me.



> One thing many people often don't realize about ENFPs is that, despite the air of confident creativity they tend to project, dominant Ne often has no real idea of how valuable or meaningful its ideas are until they are validated by the feedback of other people the ENFP considers worthwhile or interesting.


Definitely. 



> Few types struggle more with the battle against boredom than ENFPs. As Pe dominants, they have high thresholds for external stimulation, and they may find themselves desperately in need of more experiences, more interests, more hobbies--anything that provides more options for different methods of exploration into new areas that might provide interesting connections to even newer areas we don't even know about yet.


I do get bored pretty easily. :tongue: But rather than trying to find completely new interests, hobbies, etc., I often want to find new stuff about things I'm already interested in. 



> Often quite by accident, this tendency leads ENFPs to develop a fluency for "translation" of complex ideas into terms their audiences already understand. Because the Ne dominant learns new ideas through the same process--constructing conceptual metaphors that represent relationships between new ideas by observing similarities between them--he may find, much to his own surprise, that he's likely very good at finding similar conceptual relationships that will clarify ideas and concepts for others. His extroverted need to make others understand his ideas in order to understand them himself may become an unlikely strength: it facilitates a robust level of communication that grants ENFPs their reputation as teachers, innovators, and personal motivators. The natural ability to do so leads most ENFPs to develop their self-images around their creative, communicative, and interpersonal abilities--they need to be seen as forward-thinking and progressive, yet humanistic and empathetic. It's important that others perceive them as different and unique, yet similar enough to relate to.


I think I may have a knack for explaining concepts well. I remember once on the very last day of my senior year of high school I helped some freshmen do some make up math homework. One of them said that I explained it better than the teacher.



> *Auxiliary: Introverted Feeling (Fi)*


Most of that does apply to me, with the exception of possibly being too free with personal information. I don't think I'm that open.



> *Tertiary: Extroverted Thinking (Te)*
> 
> As time passes and maturity develops, the ENFP must come to terms with his need for constant freedom to change external conditions at any given time. Often, tertiary Te is responsible for helping the ENFP develop a sense of structure and organized progression to his life. As he thrives on exploring new contexts, the ENFP with poor Te may feel fulfilled while he is directly engaged in pursuits he enjoys, but he may also have difficulty building any high level of skill in any one particular area, and will likely lack the planning and organizational ability to develop his passions into productive or profitable pursuits. Because starting a new project is often so much more exciting (after all, it holds the optimistic hope of unknown possibilities, where Ne feels most at home) than following through and completing projects already begun, poor Te development may result in some rather blatant procrastination issues. While healthy ExxP types tend to maintain fairly high energy levels, *poorly developed or depressed ExxPs will have extreme difficulty even starting on unpleasant or uninteresting tasks.* Te development is responsible for a shift in perspective toward the value in objective measurement and evaluation, out of the scope of the personalized value judgments in which Fi specializes.


The bold applies to me a lot. :tongue:



> While young ENFPs may often lack direction or consistent attention to detail earlier in life, the introduction of tertiary Te begins to produce the realization that, simply put, not everything can be turned into play time--and although we should choose our careers around that which we find fulfilling, we also must learn to put up with some uninteresting activities and press forward in the name of realistic results. When applied tastefully and in balance with Ne and Fi, tertiary Te will grant the ENFP some unexpected leadership abilities: willing to experiment with different ideas, but with an eye on the creation and scheduled completion of realistic steps. Te should, ideally, assist Ne in the realization of its visions for the future: by thinking concretely about the necessary procedures and the (sometimes externally imposed!) judgments of those in positions of authority, the ENFP will find he can, occasionally, set aside his personal feelings aside in favor of getting more important matters under control. Bearing a realistic agenda with measurable checkpoints for tangible progress, Te creates a (sometimes sorely missed) sense of the realities of how business is handled in a self-interested world.


I recall actually being too detailed with my work at times when I was a kid, but I think it was mainly because I was afraid of doing something wrong or screwing up and I didn't really feel comfortable paying attention to such details. 



> *Inferior: Introverted Sensation (Si)*
> 
> Most commonly, inferior Si seems responsible for throwing a wrench in dominant Ne's constant insistence on exploring the unknown. Si represents the comfort of the known, the total certainty of consistent interpretation of the sensory data associated with a familiar experience. Ironically, inferior Si actually embeds itself subconsciously in the way ENFPs develop a certain familiarity with finding comfort in the unfamiliar: when all parties begin with no information, inferior Si may actually promote a certain comfortable familiarity with "starting from scratch."


I don't think this is me at all. I guess I have this strange conflict: I feel more comfort with the familiar, but I can be easily bored by it. 



> Being forced to compete in a new, difficult area where substantial real experience is required may throw the ENFP out of her comfort zone as she is forced to intuit how to handle a new situation, but stay ahead of someone who already knows all the answers.


Perhaps this is relevant to the above "conflict."



> As Pe dominant types, ENFPs may find themselves so good at "winging it" through everything with little to no preparation that they allow their improvisational talents to replace the development of legitimate work and study skills. This works up to a point, but eventually the ENFP will encounter challenges he cannot surpass purely with quick wit and Ne-ducated guessing.


I don't think I improvise very well. However, I think being able to understand things as well as having a decent memory has replaced actually having good study skills. :tongue:



> Inferior Si also seems, in the ENFP's more stressful moments, to reinforce mounting fears of a static, always predictable world where we are locked into one course of action and no room for innovation or personal expression remains. This scenario is the ENFP's worst nightmare: forever locked into the same boring, repetitive, mind-numbing repetition of the same predictable and uninteresting events. In the grip of an Si attack, the ENFP may fear that none of his visions have any real value if they are not felt in a tangible and permanent manner, that wandering into new territory will always feel just like the territory we already know, and that we will never be able to fulfill our subconscious need for the consistent feeling (Si) of constant change and adaptation (Ne) because "nothing will ever really change." Mired in this feeling of failure to effect any sort of external change (something Ne tends to find intolerable), ENFPs in the grip of Si may lose their characteristic excited energy and resign themselves to harsh criticism and self-doubt. (In rare cases, this may even combine with Te to deliberately attack or demean others as a means of reestablishing the ENFP's own feeling of self-worth.)


Maybe I'm an ENFP in the grip of Si? :O ...Can it be possible to have had this problem since childhood?

So...yeah. ^_^


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Well,Your responses settle it for me-*Extrovert,Intuitive,Feeling-Perceiver.*

ENFP in the grip may be a valid explanation.

I too was held in the grip for a while,and if anyone suggested ESFP to me then,i woulda been like "OMGWTFROFLLAMO-You're a cunt"

Kudos for handling it better lol.

.....You may also be in the mix of developing an untapped function,which seems very unfamiliar to you.

But Ahh enough speculation on my part,I may send you some more info..this time about ENFP's in the grip..if you so need it.

Till then,Im stickin with ENFP, Goin through some stuff..some changes.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/19841-form-inferior-enp.html

Actually,the info's already on the site.Have you seen it?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/19841-form-inferior-enp.html
> 
> Actually,the info's already on the site.Have you seen it?


 Yes, I have. I can relate to the withdrawal and depression as well as obsessing about details, but not so much exaggerating bodily symptoms.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Now Then,this is long as hell -but read through it and tell me what you think.


This articles, is there one for us by any chance? Aside from the Ne/Si stuff I've identified quite heavily with the Fi/Te parts it's kind of scary but definitely validating since I am nearing 100% more than ever as far as certainty of my own type. Can a perceiver be 100% sure of something? We'll see XD


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> This articles, is there one for us by any chance? Aside from the Ne/Si stuff I've identified quite heavily with the Fi/Te parts it's kind of scary but definitely validating since I am nearing 100% more than ever as far as certainty of my own type. Can a perceiver be 100% sure of something? We'll see XD


Yea absolutely.I was actually thinkin about sending it your way,it's good you called me out on it.

Ill look for your type me thread..or would you rather i send it straight to you?


----------

